# Loss of signal (771 message) on HD and local channels



## RVD26 (Oct 12, 2007)

I wake up this morning and all of a sudden I get the 771 searching for signal message on all the local HD channels and most of the national HD channels.
ESPN, HBO, and a few other HD channels come in just fine.
Nothing has changed since yesterday.
No bad weather, no trees blocking the dish, nothing.
All the cables are still plugged in.
I just got off the phone with D* and they are sending a technician on Tuesday.
I was hoping some of the experts on here could help solve the problem before then.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Post your signal strengths on all the sats....


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Using Grentz's tool may help in filling out the strengths.

http://signal.dvrdns.org/


----------



## RVD26 (Oct 12, 2007)

SL3/SL3s Tuner Number 1


Satellite transponders (32 total at 101º)
1-8 97 96 98 0 98 100 98 100
9-16 98 100 99 100 100 100 99 100
17-24 98 0 98 100 98 100 98 100
25-32 97 86 94 100 90 100 93 100


Satellite transponders (14 total at 99º(c or a))
1-8 89 95 88 91 91 92 91 90
9-16 93 92 93 92 95 95 NA NA


Satellite transponders (6 total at 99º(s or b))
1-8 77 0 78 0 80 0 NA NA
9-16 NA NA NA NA NA NA 0 0
17-24 98 0 0 0 0 0 0 0


Satellite transponders (16 total at 103º(s or b))
1-8 0 0 0 0 0 0 NA NA
9-16 NA NA NA NA NA NA 0 0
17-24 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0


Satellite transponders (16 total at 103º(c or a))
1-8 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
9-16 0 0 0 0 0 0 NA NA
17-24 NA NA NA NA NA NA NA NA


SWM
1-8 
9-16 NA NA NA NA NA NA NA


Satellite transponders (7 total at 95º)
1-8 NA NA NA NA NA NA
9-16 NA NA NA NA
17-24 NA NA NA NA NA NA NA


----------



## RVD26 (Oct 12, 2007)

Looks like all the channels are back.
Not sure what happened.


----------



## teebeebee1 (Dec 11, 2006)

been having some weirdness all around the country, channels say searching for signal and then all come back; dtv is messing with something i say


----------



## rbpeirce (Feb 24, 2006)

I lost local channel 4 and ONLY that channel last night. The channel was coming in fine OTA so I called DTV. They suggested a reboot, which solved the problem, but they had no explanation of why only one channel would go out.


----------



## RVD26 (Oct 12, 2007)

How were my signals?
Were they fine or no?
Might this have something to do with the new HD channels that are supposed to be coming this month?


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

If you were showing 0s across the board on 103(c) that would explain why you were not getting ESPN. Things to check:


 BBCs (if you have them, if you are on a SWM or the unit is a HR23 you don't need them)
 connections inside and out
 you said no trees so that's out
 the obvious one, dish alignment which will be checked tomorrow (this is probably your issue)

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## RVD26 (Oct 12, 2007)

jodyguercio said:


> If you were showing 0s across the board on 103(c) that would explain why you were not getting ESPN. Things to check:
> 
> 
> BBCs (if you have them, if you are on a SWM or the unit is a HR23 you don't need them)
> ...


I was getting ESPN. It was the other channels I was not getting.
The problem (whatever it was) seems to be fixed now.
I have already canceled the appointment for tomorrow.
I'm not sure how it could have been a dish alignment issue.
We have not had any bad weather or high winds.


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

Glad to see that it's working now. Misread your original post where you said it was your locals not the nationals. That's what happens when you post before drinking the required 3 cups of coffee. :lol:


----------



## reubenray (Jun 27, 2002)

I had the same issue in La Porte, so it is not our satellite strengths!!!!! I could pull in my OTA from my antenna, but not through D*. I have had D* since 2001, but lately it is getting worse and worse.


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

reubenray said:


> I had the same issue in La Porte, so it is not our satellite strengths!!!!! I could pull in my OTA from my antenna, but not through D*. I have had D* since 2001, but lately it is getting worse and worse.


Reuben just because your OTA is working fine doesn't mean that your sat signals are too. Are your locals on a spot beam? I ask because I don't know.


----------



## RVD26 (Oct 12, 2007)

jodyguercio said:


> Reuben just because your OTA is working fine doesn't mean that your sat signals are too. Are your locals on a spot beam? I ask because I don't know.


I have no idea if the locals here in the Houston area are on a spot beam or not.


----------



## reubenray (Jun 27, 2002)

jodyguercio said:


> Reuben just because your OTA is working fine doesn't mean that your sat signals are too. Are your locals on a spot beam? I ask because I don't know.


What are the chances of two D* subscribers on opposite sides of Houston having the exact same problem occur at the same time. Next to NONE!!!! I had two recordings setup for Channel 11 and 13 and did not get either one of them due to SOMETHING happening with D*!!!!

I don't know if they are on a spot beam or not.


----------



## chevy0 (Apr 17, 2005)

i am in houston too and have been getting signal problems


----------



## reubenray (Jun 27, 2002)

This morning Channel 13 had the 771 error. The OTA feed into my HD20-100 worked fine. I did not get any of my scheduled recordings. This now has happened on several nights this week. I do not know what happens during the daytime. My wife did not get her American Idol nor Dancing With the Stars and she is p*****.


----------



## reubenray (Jun 27, 2002)

This morning all of my local HD channels was not working on the HR20. The OTA feed into the HR20 was working. On my H23 channels 2 and 11 worked, but channels 8 and 13 had a message from D*. The message basically said D* was having technical difficulties and was working on the problems.


----------



## RJRGator (Aug 17, 2007)

Tuesday night from 8:15pm to 8:56pm EDT I lost CBS and directv put up a message on the screen about technical difficulties.
I have also been seeing a lot of 771 messages flash on the screen lately so I agree something is going on at Directv....most likely it involves changes between sats but that is just a guess.


----------



## reubenray (Jun 27, 2002)

It looks like I may speed up my purchase of the Dual HD Homerun to connect to my HTPC. I am losing to many scheduled recordings due to D* problems.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

reubenray said:


> It looks like I may speed up my purchase of the Dual HD Homerun to connect to my HTPC. I am losing to many scheduled recordings due to D* problems.


Couldn't you just record off the OTA that you say is fine on your HR20?


----------



## reubenray (Jun 27, 2002)

That is what I will have to start doing also. But as far as the wife knows I need to upgrade my HTPC (lol).


----------



## reubenray (Jun 27, 2002)

Apparently more channels are not coming in. My wife did not get recording for shows on BravoHD, FoodHD and HDTVHD. I did the test for the HR20-600 and is says to check the alignment of the dish. I did the same test at the same time for the H23 and it had no errors.

It has to be either the HR20 or the cable/connections. I will check into issues on the HDDVR forum also.


----------



## RVD26 (Oct 12, 2007)

I got the 771 message again yesterday for a couple of hours. 

The weird thing is, I'll be watching the local ABC channel and then flip to HGTV, only to get the 771 message. When I flip back to the ABC channel I also get the message, even though I was watching it just fine a minute ago. 

I really hope this issue gets cleared up with the new satellite.


----------



## BuLL (Apr 19, 2010)

I am having a similar problem. I've had DirecTV for around 9 months now. Brand new install with SWM, currently only one receiver, a HR22-100.

Problems started 7 months ago with no signal for an hour at a time. Had the the LNB replaced, the tech claimed moisture got into it. Now intermittently and at random times of the day the signal will drop to 0 for ~30 seconds then be fine for a minute, then drop again. The picture doesn't pixelate, just freezes like the cable has been disconnected. Seems to happen on all channels, live or recorded. Signal strength is normally 96-98%. Had a tech come out over 5 times. LNB (twice), SWM splitter, Power inserter, ground block, and barrel connectors, have all been replaced. DVR and SWM plugged into a UPS. I even ran all new coax. I don't know what else to do to get it working.


----------



## beckp (Sep 20, 2007)

I had this the other night ...worked one minute and then 771. I did a receiver reset and they all came back fine.


----------



## gsanta (Aug 11, 2008)

I am having a similar problem. Starting a day or two ago I have started to see a lot of 771 messages on many channels. I looked up the first dozen (202,207,212,215,216,229,231,241,242,244,247,248 all in HD) and according to sixto's list they are all on DirecTV 10. Nothing has changed with my setup, and my Monday recordings were fine. Any ideas?

Here are my sat numbers:

Satellite transponders (32 total at 101º)
1-8 84 82 82 95 82 94 84 92
9-16 83 82 82 97 85 95 83 94
17-24 84 0 82 96 85 95 85 95
25-32 85 53 80 81 85 93 81 95


Satellite transponders (3 total at 110º)
1-8 NA NA NA NA NA NA NA 0
9-16 NA 0 NA 0 NA NA NA NA


Satellite transponders (11 total at 119º)
17-24 NA NA NA NA NA 80 52 82
25-32 82 82 80 80 65 82 76 82


Satellite transponders (14 total at 99º(c))
1-8 86 92 83 86 89 88 83 85
9-16 91 88 87 85 94 89 NA NA


Satellite transponders (16 total at 99º(s))
1-8 49 0 54 16 73 0 NA NA
9-16 NA NA NA NA NA NA 65 66
17-24 89 91 73 72 92 92 66 58


Satellite transponders (16 total at 103º(s))
1-8 0 0 0 0 0 0 NA NA
9-16 NA NA NA NA NA NA 0 0
17-24 0 49 0 0 0 0 0 0


Satellite transponders (16 total at 103º(ca))
1-8 NA NA NA NA NA NA NA NA
9-16 12 0 13 4 6 0 15 0
17-24 19 0 11 0 13 0 0 0


Satellite transponders (14 total at 103º(cb))
1-8 17 14 14 14 18 12 13 13
9-16 22 15 15 13 24 16 NA NA


----------



## Lyle Thorogood (Jun 27, 2004)

I have had this problem only with Showtime East (HD). My receiver in the family room will not pick it up even after verifying signal strength, refreshing services and a reset of the receiver. Go figure, because the receiver in my bedroom, picks up Showtime East (HD) with no problem. Switching the receivers simply swaps the problem into the opposite room.... Ugh!


----------



## RVD26 (Oct 12, 2007)

Getting the 771 message again right now. 

I can't even watch the NBA playoff game right now.


----------



## CrownSeven (Oct 16, 2008)

I had this problem pop up yesterday evening. All my local channels getting the 771 message. No storms, equipment looks fine, everything was working great in the morning, then in the evening - poof gone.

They are sending a tech out, but I have to wait 4 days - ridiculous. At least they gave me showtime free for 3 months because of the issue.

What I find interesting is that this happened just as they lost control of the Galaxy 15 satellite:

http://gizmodo.com/5541466/the-attack-of-the-zombie-satellite

I'm in Minnesota.


----------



## iowaberg (May 24, 2007)

For at least the last month, I've been getting the 771 message on my HR23/700 most notably on ESPN HD and MLB HD (there could be more channels that I'm not aware of). It can happen any time of day or night, no storms, no trees. The really wierd thing is my HR20-700 in the upstairs bedroom hasn't had a single 771 message. Anyone have an idea of what's going on? Here are my signal strengths:

101
1-8 80 79 83 0 82 95 84 95
9-16 79 77 81 31 79 95 82 95
17-24 79 0 83 0 80 96 82 95
25-32 80 0 83 59 81 95 79 95

110
1-8 NA NA NA NA NA NA 87
9-16 NA 86 NA 83 NA NA NA NA
17-24 NA NA NA NA NA NA NA NA
25-32 NA NA NA NA NA NA NA NA NA

119
17-24 NA NA NA NA NA 90 0 92
25-32 84 95 95 94 0 94 100 94

99c
1-8 31 24 25 0 29 23 35 0
9-16 31 23 30 0 31 22 NA NA

99s-
1-8 0 0 0 0 0 0 NA NA
9-16 NA NA NA NA NA NA 55 0
17-24 0 24 0 0 0 0 48 0
25-32 NA NA NA NA NA NA NA NA

103s
1-8 0 0 0 0 0 0 NA NA
9-16 NA NA NA NA NA NA 29 0
17-24 24 20 0 0 51 52 25 26
25-32 NA NA NA NA NA NA NA NA

103ca
1-8 NA NA NA NA NA NA NA NA
9-16 0 24 0 24 022 25
17-24 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
25-32 NA NA NA NA NA NA NA NA

103cb
1-8 56 49 58 47 59 39 54 44
9-16 50 42 55 49 49 44 NA NA
THE REST ARE NAs


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

iowaberg,

You need a realignment very bad.


----------



## iowaberg (May 24, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> iowaberg,
> 
> You need a realignment very bad.


How the heck am I having all of these problems on one receiver and not the other???


----------



## Lyle Thorogood (Jun 27, 2004)

I have had the tuner go out in one of my units... Replacement solved the problem.


----------



## iowaberg (May 24, 2007)

Lyle Thorogood said:


> I have had the tuner go out in one of my units... Replacement solved the problem.


So...you replaced the whole receiver?


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

Your signals on 99c and 103cb are way too low. Check the signals on the other boxes and post here. While it's possible that the tuner in the box has gone bad, it's more likely that a cable or connector somewhere along the line is bad. If the other receiver is low on those satellites as well, you may want a service call for a reallignment and to check all connections.


----------

